# cat swallowed horse hair - help!



## wispagold (8 February 2015)

Hi,

I am getting a horse hair bracelet for one of my sisters and it would seem that my cat has managed to swallow some of it. I had noticed that one of my cats had been sick a couple of time and had a bit of diarrhoea but I wasn't sure which one. Dobs came down stairs tonight and she absolutely stank of poo so I checked her out and it was all matted round her bum. Got OH to hold her whilst I cut it all off, poor thing! But noticed she had black, long horse hair coming out of her bum (bit gross sorry!) Managed to pull it out gently but worried now about how much she might have eaten and whether it is likely to cause a serious problem. I am away with work this so OH has been instructed to keep a close eye on her.

Do you think I should take her to the vet or is it likely to pass straight through?


----------



## Honey08 (8 February 2015)

I'd just keep an eye on her and take her to the vets if she seems off colour.  You could ring them and have a chat if you're worried.


----------



## Circe (9 February 2015)

I think because if seems to be coming out, I'd keep a close eye on her but take her to the vets if she continues vomiting or seems ill.
You could try getting some Cat Laxative from the pet store to help ease its way out
Kx


----------



## hackneylass2 (9 February 2015)

As above, but if you see any more emerging DON'T PULL, however gently!.  If  any more should emerge cut it off.  Hope all goes well.


----------

